# Retiring to Ontario



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, I am considering retiring to Ontario. I understand from a lot of things I have been reading here that it is very, very cold! But from other souces they say that it is only slightly different from the UK winters - confused


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> Hi, I am considering retiring to Ontario. I understand from a lot of things I have been reading here that it is very, very cold! But from other souces they say that it is only slightly different from the UK winters - confused


When you state retiring to Ontario, I must ask what is your Canadian resident status? Are you a Citizen or have Permanent Resident status?

Where are you planning to retire in Ontario? It makes a big difference to the weather. Ontario is 4.5 times larger than the UK.


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> When you state retiring to Ontario, I must ask what is your Canadian resident status? Are you a Citizen or have Permanent Resident status?
> 
> Where are you planning to retire in Ontario? It makes a big difference to the weather. Ontario is 4.5 times larger than the UK.


Our daughter is applying for her citizenship this month and we are hoping to join her in the next 5 - 7 years. The area we are considering is Burlington.:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> Our daughter is applying for her citizenship this month and we are hoping to join her in the next 5 - 7 years. The area we are considering is Burlington.:


Burlington is in what's known as SW Ontario. It's a pleasant city situated on the lake about one hour by train/road from Toronto and 90 minutes from the US border. Weatherwise it would certainly experience colder/snowier winters than the UK although this year is probably an exception. Today in the area it's bright and sunny and about +5c. Summers are generally warm and sunny and certainly better than most of the UK.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

The only part of Canada similar to the UK for weather is southwest BC, which is like Southern Britain in climate (palms grow in Vancouver & Victoria). Nearly everywhere else has hotter summers & much colder winters.

Palm tree in Vancouver's west end


----------

